# igxprd32 - Blue Screen



## tormi (Aug 13, 2009)

my system is often switching on to a blue screen indicating error (igxprd32),in every few minutes interval


----------



## Jelly Bean (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

It appears an issue with your graphics card could you please post full error or take a picture of the blue screen and post it please?

Are you able to restart the computer,repeatedly tap F8 and choose safe mode with networking or last known good config?

If you could also post the make and model of your machine or list your hardware please as this could help us help you much better.

JB.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of pc?


----------



## tormi (Aug 13, 2009)

*igxprd32 blue screen*

A　problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer. 
The problem seems to be caused by the following file:igxprd32 
If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,restart your computer. If this screen appears again,follow these steps: 
The device drive got stuck in an infinite loop.This ususlly indicates problem with the device itself or with the device programming the hardware incorrectly. 
Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates. 
Technical information: 
***STOP:0X000000EA(0X8613A6F8,0X85F8ED70,0XF7A01CBC,0X00000001) 
igxprd32 
Beginning dump of physical memory


Additional information about system configuration:
OS=WINDOWS XP
MOTHERBOARD=INTEL D945GCNL
PROCESSOR=INTEL CORE 2 DUO
HARD DISK=SATA


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: igxprd32 blue screen*

hi try updating your video driver if you still have the issue you may need to try a older version of the driver


----------



## bfbeats (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: igxprd32 blue screen*

i have that same problem, i tried to restart the computer but it wont go past the dell boot screen (f2, f12 screen) how do i get the pc boot correctly to change the driver?


----------



## bfbeats (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: igxprd32 blue screen*

i have that same problem, i tried to restart the computer but it wont go past the dell boot screen (f2, f12 screen) how do i get the pc boot correctly to change the driver?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: igxprd32 blue screen*

hi have you tried safemode,or running a repair with your install or recovery disc


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: igxprd32 blue screen*

tormi ; If you select XP home and drivers you'll note that there is a chipset and a video update.

Use them in that order.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D945GCNL


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

@bfbeats - You need to start your own thread please.


If you cannot boot into regular mode to the desktop....then

try safemode F8 when computer first turns on hold down F8 key should get a screen with a list of choices, choose safemode.

1. Go into device manager, under display find the graphics driver right click on it, properties, and try rolling back driver...if this wont work then proceed.

2. Once at the desktop, go into add/remove (control panel) and uninstall display driver. 

3. Go into device manager, and under display if its there uninstall the driver there too.

Now you will need to update the driver as "CCT" has put a link for you there.

Note: Install chipset driver first, reboot pc, then install video driver, reboot pc.


----------

